# i have a 10l4 that im having a hard time finding a good servo to go in it



## carpet killa (Jan 25, 2005)

can someone please tell me what type of servo i should use on a 10l4 for oval i was going to use a futaba 148 but im having trouble hookin and mounting everything up so if anyone has ideas let me know [email protected] Keith


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Futaba - S9550 - good low profile digital servo


----------



## Bill Johnson (Jul 12, 2004)

What are you having trouble mounting/hooking up. The servo, or the rest of the electrics???


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

I run an L4O with a hitec HS5245MG awesome servo, small and as strong as you need for an oval car. and it is digital.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

any standard futaba servo will fit just fine. the 148 is rather old if money is an issue then pick up a 3003


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Futaba 9650's are VERY popular.


----------

